# Ça me fout hors de moi !!



## trikkinder

Ciao a tutti, 
scusate l'espressione volgare, ma avrei bisogno di trovare un equivalente in italiano. Viene pronunciata da una persona che si trova in una situazione particolarmente complicata: è sospettato di aver commesso un reato e tutto sembra contro di lui.
"Ça me  fout hors de moi!"
Credo che il significato sia: [Questa situazione] mi manda fuori di me. Ma vorrei "volgarizzarla". Ho pensato a questa soluzione: Questa  cazzo di situazione mi manda fuori di me!
Qualcuno ha un'idea migliore?
Grazie mille
Trikkinder


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao trikkinder 

Non ti posso aiutare colla versione italiana ma solo voglio precisare che l'espressione francese non è volgare, ma solo un po' colloquiale (non se vuole  qui )


----------



## trikkinder

Grazie DearPrudence, la tua precisazione mi è molto utile!! Quindi devo farmi venire un'idea non volgare, ma semplicemente colloquiale. Tipo: "Mi manda fuori di testa".


----------



## zone noire

In alternativa: _mi manda in bestia_.


----------



## Aoyama

Etre hors de soi = être en colère
Le côté vulgaire se trouve avec "foutre".
L'expression "normale" est "mettre hors de soi", cela/ça me met hors de moi ...


----------



## DearPrudence

J'imagine très bien mon grand-père dire ça, mon patron en réunion, un client,... Je pourrais aussi le dire devant un enfant. C'est juste familier, mais vraiment pas vulgaire ! (et non, ne ressortez pas que "foutre", ça voulait dire "baiser" ou je ne sais quoi il y a des siècles parce que vraiment, ça a évolué depuis !).


----------



## Aoyama

Il reste que "foutre" a un côté vulgaire, par rapport à ficher et mettre (et accessoirement faire). Maintenant, on peut penser que cette vulgarité est relative et qu'elle s'est atténuée de nos jours.


----------



## trikkinder

Merci à tous pour les précisions! Et merci à Zone Noire pour l'alternative. La preferisco di gran lunga alla mia. 
Grazie!
Trikkinder


----------

